# botanical pesticide effect



## noel (Jun 28, 2009)

hey guys,i recently used DANE as pesticide for my 'chid,it's canadian made.....it is so safe that i used no protective gears when applying it.......because its botanical..but now i'm worrying about the effect..is it good enough to control and kill pests?


----------



## Kavanaru (Jun 28, 2009)

noel said:


> hey guys,i recently used DANE as pesticide for my 'chid,it's canadian made.....it is so safe that i used no protective gears when applying it.......because its botanical..but now i'm worrying about the effect..is it good enough to control and kill pests?



 just a comment... that it is botanical does not mean it is safe!! I would still use gloves when handling it...

DDT was supposed to be safe at the beginning... and you what happened then... same as the pharmaecutical Contergan 

as well, Cyanide, Strychnine, Ryania and Rotenone are all botanical, and quite poisonous to mammals too... Always be suspicious of labels... if it can kill insects and plants, very probably it can have some effect on you too (and yes, I know there are many very specific poisons out there which are safe too)...


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 28, 2009)

Kavanaru said:


> ...that it is botanical does not mean it is safe!! I would still use gloves when handling it...
> 
> as well, Cyanide, Strychnine, Ryania and Rotenone are all botanical, and quite poisonous to mammals too... Always be suspicious of labels... if it can kill insects and plants, very probably it can have some effect on you too (and yes, I know there are many very specific poisons out there which are safe too)...



exactly.
in the u.s., the pesticide label is federal law and it's required to apply it at the labeled rate and to use proper personal protective equipment. 
one of the most dangerous pesticides i use at work is a naturally occurring parasitic fungus....
unfortunately, it seems that labels on pesticides meant for 'homeowners' do not have much or any listing of how the people applying should protect themselves....


----------



## noel (Jun 28, 2009)

ok2,here's the ingridients listed:
active ingridients:0,14 ppm azadirachtine,0,11 ppm euphorbin
is it safe and effective?


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 28, 2009)

I've never heard of it, I'm sure someone here will tell us more!


----------



## Kavanaru (Jun 28, 2009)

I did not know the compound Azadirachtin, so I did just a simple search in google  including Euphorbin, which I indeed already knew:
Euphorbia spp. (EUPHORBIA, MILK BUSH, POINSETTIA, SNOW-ON-THE-MOUNTAIN, SPURGES); latex; gastrointestinal tract affected by the toxin *euphorbin*;
E. pugniformis
The latex is a violent emetic and purgative and is used by natives for the purpose of curing indigestion and constipation. The sap is highly irritant, however. A case of death from drinking a concoction of the plant is on record. A yellow resinous substance in this plant called *Euphorbin* can cause terrible blistering of the skin.
*Euphorbin* a deadly resinoid...
*Azadirachtin* is biodegradable (it degrades within 100 hours when exposed to light and water) and shows very low toxicity to mammals (the LD50 in rats is >3,540mg/kg making it practically non-toxic), thus being environmentally sound.

Of course, whether a poisonous compound would kill you at one dose or after 10 years depends only on the concentration used... however, I would be carefull  Note: this applies not only to Dane, but also to most pest control products and many fertilizers you can buy for your household...


now, as for Dane... I have no experience with this product, but Azadirachtin seems to be a good insecticide (it is part of neem oil).


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 28, 2009)

azadirachtin is in Azatin xl, a pesticide i have found very effective.


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 29, 2009)

the toothpaste I have now has azidirachtin/neem oil in it. East Indians have used neem twigs to clean their teeth very effectively for who knows how many thousands of years. the azd. can both inhibit insect molting and inhibit the triggering of fungi and maybe bacteria from attaching to plant/animal cells so that they don't sprout (in the case of fungi), so it inhibits fungi. as neem oil it can smother and place a film on the plant that some insects won't want to pass through to feed

one thing to remember that even if an insecticide has azidirachtin in it, (not straight neem oil) it probably has a carrier to make the az. mix well in water, and that carrier can be somewhat hazardous sometimes often much more than the chemical it's carrying. so, read the label and be cautious even if it's something made from plants that are normally not threatening


----------

